# Wireless Connectivity Problem with Fujitsu Lifebook Series E



## Tracyk0915 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a Fujitsu Lifebook Series E that used to connect to the internet but will not connect now. It will not recognize or list any wireless connections available. Actually, I can't even pull up an empty list of wireless connections available. It does have a local area connection but it says a network cable is unplugged. I know it may be a faulty wireless card but I don't know how to test it or, if it is bad, where the find it to replace it. Can someone please guide me through the steps to either fix the connection or determine if my wireless card is bad? I appreciate any and all help. Thank you!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is the wireless switched on - often a physical switch or a combination of the FN and one of the F keys to toggle the wireless on off

can we see an xirrus screen shot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*
To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/

if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
http://www.chimoosoft.com/products/apgrapher/ which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Tracyk0915 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you! I am at work right now but will take these steps this evening and post the results to the thread.


----------



## Tracyk0915 (Dec 31, 2012)

I uploaded 2 screenshots. One is from my PC which is connected to the internet and the other is from my laptop with the connectivity problem.

Please let me know the next steps. Thank you! ~Tracy


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no adapter detected - can we see a device manager screen shot - see below

also goto the bios/setup and see if you can see the wireless adapter WLAN and if disabled 
as the PC starts you should see how to enter the bios/setup using a key like F2 or F10 or del key are often used 
DO NOT change anything else - make sure you exit without saving, only change the wlan if disabled and save in that instance


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Also answer Wayne's first question: "is the wireless switched on[?]".


----------



## Tracyk0915 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello and Happy New Year!

The wireless switch is switched to "on". I was able to open bios/setup and found that Modem Controller, LAN Controller and Wireless LAN are all enabled. I have also attached the Device Manager screenshots as requested. Thank you!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you need the drivers for this items showing a yellow ?

you should be able to download the drivers from here
http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/productselect.asp?Level1=20968&lng=com


----------



## Tracyk0915 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you. I went to the fujitsu site but could not determine which drivers I needed to download. Can anyone help with that? ~Tracy


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, whats the exact model


----------



## Tracyk0915 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wasn't able to locate a S/N but the exact model is a Fujitsu Lifebook E Series E2010. I was able to locate the model under "older models" but there we still over 90 possible drivers. ~Tracy


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

post back the following for each device with a yellow ?

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Tracyk0915 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here are the codes:

*Network Controller*
PCI\VEN_*14E4*&DEV_*4320*&SUBSYS_120410CF&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&90
Vendor ID = *14E4*
Device ID = *4320*

*PCI Modem*
PCI\VEN_*10B9*&DEV_*5457*&SUBSYS_113010CF&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&18
Vendor ID = *10B9*
Device ID = *5457*

*Unknown Device*
ACPI\FUJ02B1\4&2E6719A8&0

*Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*
PCI\VEN_*1002*&DEV_*4337*&SUBSYS_11A410CF&REV_00\4&1930D262&0&2808
Vendor ID = *1002*
Device ID = *4337*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what windows version are you running 
the network controller is a broadcom
Chip Number:	BCM4306
cant find the wireless - only under device driver - the WLAN - Intersil Prism - Wireless LAN

the graphics - you need the Display - ATI RADEON AGP 340M Graphics Controller from the site


----------



## Tracyk0915 (Dec 31, 2012)

Windows XP Home Edition Version 2002 Service Pack 2


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried the two drivers listed from the site ?


----------



## Tracyk0915 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was able to download and install the ATI RADEON AGP 340M Graphics Controller sucessfully. The Broadcom controller produced an error. I located the AC 97 Controller but have not tried to install it yet.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see a device manager screen shot again


----------



## Tracyk0915 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm afraid we're back to square one. I couldn't get any of the drivers to install. Either the wizard could not find the driver or the driver was a cnet and wanted to connect to the internet. Thanks. ~Tracy


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you download and install using the setup- it should be OK 


> Either the wizard could not find the driver or the driver was a cnet and wanted to connect to the internet


 so it should not goto the internet

what exactly did you do ?

did you run the setup program?


----------

